# Is There a Doctor In the house ?



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Ok so this morning i got another scare. I dont know whats going on but i have eliminated or and working to eliminate alot of posivilities. My largest Lamasi is once again acting weird. When i opened the lights this morning he was laying down, just as me or you would be when taking a nap. Now i have had all the fecals done on these guys twice now and both times have come out clean. There are a few things which im thinking might be wrong and im fixing alot of them. First of all i have stopped smoking in the room or anywhere near it, Heat from the lights has been fixed and temp stays at about 75 now, I have made sure all calcium etc are not expired.................... I also am ordering diffferent insects such as small pinheads and ants to give them a diet change, added more water holes so they can soak more and i think thats it for now...... The tanks are new and all plants/wood/dirt are sterile.......... 

I have noticed that when i open the tank to feed them one of the frogs has gone into defense mode ( forgot what the real name is ), and played dead immediatly after opening the door..... this is becoming a trend and i do not like it. I also notice that they look lathargic ( or how ever you spell it ? and this morning when i got up one of them was taking a nap on its side which i thought he was head.............I opened the lights and saw him get up normal.... What am i missing ? Whats going on ?


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

To me it sounds as though your tank is getting to hot and the frogs are becoming lethargic from over heating. I may be wrong but I had this problem with some Bastimentos a few years back. They would go limp or sieze out if you opened the tank or anything like that. It was due to high temps in the tank. Check the temp and make sure it is ok.

TonyT


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

do you think it could be CO2 build up. do you have air moving in the tank.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Did you ever change your supplements from when you were having problems with the female pumilio? 

As stated in a different thread, tonic immobility is different from a rigid leg extended position which in anurans typically indicates a deficiency of vitamins and/or minerals. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

How high does the temp have to be to do this?


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Ok i have set them up in a new tank with the temp at a nice temp of arounf 72.... so i will keep posted on how they do in a week......


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Well it didnt take long to see a change in behaviour. Froggies have been in their new tank for no longer then 1 day and already show tremendous improvement. They are hunting like animals and eating everything in sight, i even got to see a nice wreslting show with all three of them, funniest thing ever. They are looking real good. I guess its time to add some fans to my cabinet for future froggies.........


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats good news!! Good luck with them.


----------

